# Bachmann site dump ore cars



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

I've got 3 of the green version which came with plastic wheels. These have been gathering dust for a number of years as i acquired items with the best of intentions but taking much lomger to accomplish the functioning of rails. Kind of like going grocery shopping when hungry, not the best plan in hindsight. But as the road gets close, I'm remembering all the stuff I have accumulated. Another Christmas joy out of the same gift so that's a nice bonus. I think I got these all in one package but don't remember any mine enterance pieces. Why were they green?

First, I want to go with some metal wheels which apparently the current version come with. So looking at Bachmann wheels, I find Bachmann 88071 vs 92421 vs 92422. What is the real difference besides size and which are used for what? If I add some more ofte current version, which wheels do they have?

Next, what era are these representing?

Finally, they say functioning, which I can hand manipulate ok. But has anyone actually used them in a 'functioning' maner on their RR?

As usual, I really appreciate everyone's input and expertise. Thanks.


----------



## kleinbahn (Sep 21, 2010)

Yes, they work and the smaller metal wheels from Bachmann are what you want if you wish to replace them. Ozark link and pin couplers on the cars really change them as well.


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

These are the 'green' side dumps like you describe with the small Bachmann metal wheels


















more info at http://4largescale.com/trains/P6.htm


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Mickey

The following is a copy of a post made by Richard Schmitt back in 2002 on his bash of the Bachmann side dump cars, maybe it will be of help to you.









Bachmann Side Dump Car Bash - Richard Schmitt (PDF 497KB)[/b]


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I used to use the green ore cars. 
You could buy a set of three, and then another set had a mine entrance with one green ore car. So you likely bought the three car set.

I never liked the green color so I painted mine a red/brown color. Some cheap spray paint I picked up somewhere.

These came with plastic wheels. So I replaced the plastic wheels with metal. These cars need the small Bachmann metal wheel set (*Bachmann 92442*). The large ones will not fit.

As for era? Not really sure. But I've seen photos of cars like these dating as far back as the turn of the century.

They do function, and sometimes I would dump a load of ore with them.
When I converted my mine train to battery power, I went ahead and replaced my old "green" ore cars with the newer metal ore cars. I also painted the cars to look like wood. I'm using LGB link and pin couplers on these.

Here's a link to some info on my battery conversion:
*Battery Conversion *




Here's my mine train as it looks now with the newer metal ore cars:


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

I found one of the newer ones on eBay and it came in. It is substantially better feeling in weight and sturdiness which is obviously due to the metal frame and wheels. Putting it next to my older green cars with their plastic wheels, it is maybe a 1/4 inch or little less shorter and appears to be all in the wheels. I just want to confirm that these newer ones come with the smaller 92442 wheels. Since I plan to paint them all the same, I want to make sure they all end up the same height.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes the newer ones have the "small" 92442 wheels.


----------



## Seawhisp (Feb 16, 2012)

Next, what era are these representing? 
Here are some pictures of them in use around Seattle in 1909

http://content.lib.washington.edu/c...&REC=5

http://content.lib.washington.edu/c...amp;REC=16

http://content.lib.washington.edu/c...&REC=7

http://content.lib.washington.edu/c...amp;REC=20

maybe not the exact cars but very similar

Great site for other logging pictures too

Wayne


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Just out of curiosity I eyeballed the measurement of the plastic wheels and they are around 21 and the metal ones about 23. But that is an eyeball so could easily be off. I don't see an obvious way to get the old one off except spreading the plastic frame. I almost feels like it wants to break so I'm not gonna force it. It that how? 

Also, exactly what are the chains for. I assume in the real world something would pull on them to get the car to tip. Human pulling or some machine?


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

The chains are to "lock it" into place so it does not dump. If you lock one side, the cars will dump to one side only. Look for the little hooks (plastic on the green cars) on the frame. There are four of them per car, 2 per side. They are on the ends, near the couplers. The chains hook into these to lock. 

I can't remember exactly, but yes I think the plastic wheels may have been slightly smaller then the metal versions. But the metal (small) wheels should fit the green cars as that is what I upgraded mine with. And yes spread the frame a bit and you should be able to get the wheels out. Just take it easy and you should be OK without braking the frame.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Posted By Seawhisp on 18 Feb 2013 11:26 AM 
Next, what era are these representing? 
Here are some pictures of them in use around Seattle in 1909

http://content.lib.washington.edu/c...&REC=5

http://content.lib.washington.edu/c...amp;REC=16

http://content.lib.washington.edu/c...&REC=7

http://content.lib.washington.edu/c...amp;REC=20

maybe not the exact cars but very similar

Great site for other logging pictures too

Wayne


Later era too, with Plymouth diesels and internal combustion shovels. 
http://brickcollecting.com/dennings.htm
http://brickcollecting.com/images/denningspt.jpg

As usual the hyperlinks preview but fail on submission... 

Andrew


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

All you guys have been really helpful and I really appreciate it. Thanks to all.


----------



## Jpsgarage (Aug 9, 2008)

Does anyone have the instructions that Sierra Valley Enterprises put out to upgrade the Bachmann Side Dump cars. I have a few of them, but I want to upgrade the details on another 20.
John from Palos Verdes


----------



## FHPB (Feb 25, 2011)

Jpsgarage said:


> Does anyone have the instructions that Sierra Valley Enterprises put out to upgrade the Bachmann Side Dump cars.


I'd be interested in getting the instructions, too. I have three of the Sierra Valley 7/8"n2 conversion kits, but can't make out exactly how they go together. Anyone?


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Just FWIW, I have 3 or 4 of the newer ones, and I found that the "locking" chains were prone to un-hooking and the car would sort of fall apart with the sides opening while the train was moving. I finally used a dot of hot glue to keep them closed as it was risky to operate them otherwise. But very nice looking cars. I should weather and paint them as others have done.

Jerry


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Jpsgarage said:


> Does anyone have the instructions that Sierra Valley Enterprises put out to upgrade the Bachmann Side Dump cars.


(Here we go again - another 8 year old thread gets resurrected.) Gary Watkins (Mr Sierra Valley) died a couple of years ago. Jason at The Train Dept bought the Sierra Valley business and is slowly re-introducing the wheels and some kits. He may be able to help.


----------

